# Dell laptop Vostro- 1720 battery



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where we can buy the battery for Dell Laptop Vostro - 1720 on the Costa Blanca,preferably Altea or surrounding area please.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

If you can get on the internet elsewhere, I'd go E Bay every time.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

don't quote me on this but I believe that Dell use most of their own components and with laptop batteries it's so important not to get a generic one but to either get an original manufacturers one or indeed one that matches the exact specifications and of course fits the case – which is why usually only the original manufacturers ones will suffice.

I am not aware of anywhere on the Costa Blanca that carries a wide range of stock. There are literally thousands of possible laptop batteries and so I think any shop that you find would have to order one for you.

Dell do not have any outlets in Spain and everything is done directly so you could purchase from their website no doubt but as monkey hangers has just said eBay would be a good choice or alternatively Amazon. Many Amazon products are delivered free to Spain these days and they tend to arrive within a week. A word of warning though, if you are buying a laptop battery be careful – always buy an original one rather than compatible one because there are many cheap Chinese ones that I have seen horror stories of them exploding or causing damage to the computer.

Good luck!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought one recently for my HP and it cost £24. If you go to Dell or a Dell agent it may cost you a fortune


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Amazon.co.uk: Low Prices in Electronics, Books, Sports Equipment & more

dell 1720 battery | eBay

Dell Vostro 1720 Battery - 11.1V 4400mAh

Vostro 1720 battery - Dell - Search - All Dell.com

Starvinsky - you are absolutely right – I quickly looked on the Internet and the three links above are to Amazon, eBay, and Google shopping. Prices range from £20-£50. The last link is directed to Dell where the pricing is to be over £100!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had 'generic' batteries for my Lenovo and Vaio off ebay and neither caused any problems.

£15 off Amazon BATTERY FOR DELL INSPIRON 1520 1521 1720 VOSTRO 1500 1700: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories plus postage.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Make sure you look at the tech specs of the batteries though!!! Alot of the ones on ebay are 6 Cell 4400 mAh 11.1v batts which is why they are cheap, that only works out at less than 50 W/HR's (i think) where are the ones on the Dell website, even though they are alot more expensive they are 8 and 9 cell batteries with 77/88 W/HRs which will give your laptop a better power supply, the correct voltage, last longer on each charge and have a better lifetime than the replacement batteries from other shops. 

Some times things are more expensive for a reason and although ive used generic replacements before and they have been fine, the real replacements direct from the manufacturer have always been much better for me.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Plus I'd always be weary of any cheap Li-ion battery product as they don't have to go through such rigorous product and reliability testing as the branded versions and Lithium Ion is a more than capable of bending, splitting and cracking plastic if the battery is poorly made (I had a few issues with a Lithium Ion smartphone battery warping and it was a fairly cheap Chinese product, the battery life degraded so much after that I could only use it when the phone was plugged into the power socket). 

However if you find one with a decent capacity, good warranty and its cheaper then go for it. It was Dell after all that suffered from exploding batteries a few years back and had to recall a heck of a lot of laptops due to overheating so try not to get the cheapest replacement.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Battery Type: Li-ion Volts: 11.1V Capacity 7800MAH
Batteries are in high grade quality and certified by CE and RoHS.
12 month warranty
9 cells

For the Amazon one.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice,would order in UK,shame Dell does not have an outlet in Spain


----------

